

A 909 drum machine in HTML5 - slater
http://hitode909.appspot.com/html909/

======
chipsy
This is a much better implementation of HTML5 sequencing:
<http://jonbro.tk/blog/2010/09/19/html_5_chip_tracker.html>

And I'm currently working on something even better than that one. This all
requires the Audio API in beta version of FF4, though. Otherwise you can't
properly control the mix or timing.

~~~
rbxbx
Interested in what you're working on... is the source up anywhere? Will it be?

~~~
chipsy
I'm also doing a tracker, but I opted to do a complex synthesis model(samples,
ring-modulation, LFSR noise, table-based parameter programming) - I think I
started almost the same time as the guy I linked to, but I've exposed almost
nothing to the UI yet so a lot of the fun stuff is still buried in test code.

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/254701/chipsy/Chipsy.html>
<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/254701/chipsy/Chipsy.hx>

My goal is to get it to a stage where I can put together a demo track and,
then try to fund a more polished version through Kickstarter. I haven't
thought about license yet but I suppose something open-source would be
appropriate(so that the sound engine can be integrated in games etc.).

edit: Also, it uses Canvas and the performance has varied widely in FF4
builds. Current Minefield seems like the best option.

~~~
jonbro
seems cool! I am excited that more people are getting into this stuff.

Sorry mine is so limited from a synthesis perspective, I would really like to
add more controls as well. I was getting a bit bogged down in all of the UI
stuff.

~~~
chipsy
My first reaction when I found out about yours was "fuck, beaten" but given
the ambitious direction I took, that's no surprise. :) I've had thoughts about
my ideal tracker/sequencer stewing for probably well over a year...the beta
builds of FF4 just induced me into laying all of them out and seeing how I can
make them work.

It's good to see that we're thinking along similar lines...I'd like to see
lots of JS music apps.

------
cageface
I'll be very surprised if anybody can get timing on an HTML5 sequencer tight
enough to be musically useful. It's hard enough as it is in native apps.

~~~
thereticent
I would think it would be possible to do the sequencing in an HTML5 interface,
then export a WAV file using more precise timing.

~~~
cageface
That should be workable, but if you have tools to do something useful with a
rendered wav you probably don't need an html 909.

~~~
jonbro
if you are using the new mozilla/chrome audio apis, you can do sample accurate
timing.

------
powrtoch
Timing is great in Opera.

Even though it seems like this basic idea "comes out" twice a month, I still
waste 10 minutes being hypnotized by it every time...

------
VMG
Over Quota

~~~
jasonkester
App Engine seems to serve exactly the opposite of its stated purpose. The idea
with scaling is that when demand increases, you allocate more resources.

With appengine, when demand increases they turn off the server.

It's really the only platform you could pick that's guaranteed _not_ to scale.

~~~
lsb
When demand increases they turn off the server until you pay for more. It's
not a charity! If you want to just serve static HTML, put it somewhere cheap
like nearlyfreespeech.net

~~~
ez77
As an aside, where's the cost benefit in nearlyfreespeech.net? After
transferring a hefty 10,000GB you are _still_ charged $0.20/GB, while (say)
linode charges you $20/200GB = $0.10/GB from the outset.

------
diggum
the timing leaves much to be desired. what is so HTML 5'y about this? why
couldn't this have been done in previous HTML versions?

~~~
armandososa
there's no audio tag in previous versions?

~~~
points
<object <embed bgsound etc etc

It's not like audio didn't exist before HTML5...

~~~
armandososa
Well you asked what was so html5'y about this, so I answered.

Otherwise it would have been java'y or flash'y. Only HTML5 allows to do this
with no plugins at all.

~~~
rimantas
Also, some HTML5 types are used for inputs: number, range. Of coure they fall
back to simple type=text if not supported, but everything works fine on Safari
5.

------
turntayble81
Check out: <http://patternsketch.com>

I built this over the past couple months. You can create, share and download
created patterns in wav, ogg and mp3 format. The timing capabilities of
JavaScript leave much to be desired, and I tried many ideas to get the timing
as solid as possible. Currently works best in Firefox (3.6.10 is the current
release version as of this writing). Tests in FF4 B6 are very promising as
well. Works well in Chrome, too.

------
phreeza
I can't hear anything on Chrome...

~~~
dogas
same here. And then, the page crashed.

------
ck2
Works fine on Firefox.

Needs a way to save/load/share the setups?

